# essential board



## carmeyeii

Hola! 

En el contexto de ingeniería, no sé si traducir "board" como placa, tabla, o qué...  Any ideas?

Gracias!

An LV essential board is connected during normal operation to the normal board.

Carmen


----------



## marghera

Hola Carmen:
Esto es más complicado, necesitaría más información sobre el contexto.
Ya que hablamos de LV, Low Voltage, podría tratarse de "tarjetas" o de "regleteros", pero también podrían ser "placas". De entrada me inclinaría por "regletero", pero sin conocer el circuito ne me atrevería. ¿Dónde estamos? ¿Generador, excitatriz, armario de controles de turbina?


----------



## carmeyeii

marghera,

el párrafo completo dice así:

The 480 VAC LV-SWGR & MCC supplies the auxiliary drives and consumers for the gas turbine. An LV essential board is connected during normal operation to the normal board (automatic supply switchover is provided). Consumers like battery chargers, UPS bypass infeeds as well as drives, and consumers necessary for a safe shutdown of the gas turbine and generator are connected to the essential board that will automatically be isolated from the normal board and supplied by the standby unit in case of AC power loss.

Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## carmeyeii

Aquí otra instancia donde lo encuentro:

Form 4a for incomer and tie breaker boards
Form 3b for withdrawable module compartments/boards

Qué son los _tie_ breaker boards?

Gracias


----------



## marghera

Hola Carmen:
Por el párrafo que pones me inclinaría por "tarjeta". Entiendo que lo que llaman "essential board" es una tarjeta dedicada de protección que se activa en caso de disparo de la turbina o en un cero eléctrico. Una "tie breaker board" debe de ser una "tarjeta de desconexión". La terminología que utiliza este fabricante, a mi entender, no es estándar. Entiendo que las siglas sí son estándar: LV-SWGR & MCC sería "Low Voltage Switchgear & Motor Control Cabinet. Lo demás, es una nomenclatura propia y habría que conocer el circuito para entender exactamente lo que quieren decir.


----------



## carmeyeii

OK, entiendo.

Y para los usos anteriores, también aplica "tarjeta"?

Carmen


----------



## marghera

Sí, en todos los casos que he visto de tu traducción para mí son tarjetas. No te puedo asegurar que en México se use la misma palabra aunque creo que sí.


----------



## carmeyeii

Perfecto. Gracias!


----------



## abeltio

En este caso yo lo pondría como: [panel de servicios escenciales] y [panel normal] dado que se trata de paneles de distribución de potencia en 480VAC. Si fuera electrónica (hasta 24VDC) entonces sí lo pondría como [tarjetas].


----------



## carmeyeii

Gracias de nuevo!


----------

